# New market report from NAFA.....



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

very interesting read...

http://www.nafa.ca/wp-content/uploads/2013/11/Staying-connecting-NAFA.pdf​​​


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Looks promising, the better care given to your catches will pay better dividends the way I read it. Money to be made for sure, thanks for sharing.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

you're right hassell, the better the furs are handled and put-up, the higher the price will be paid........


----------



## NattyB (Jan 5, 2012)

Encouraging article. It's about time, fur caught up with everything else that's skyrocketed. Haven't talked with local fur-buyers yet, but I'd be happy to see $10-$15.00 raccoons and $40.00-$60.00 reds. Will try to sell what we got so far before Christmas.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

I hope you won't be disappointed.


----------



## trailblazin02 (Sep 17, 2013)

I can't wait. My buddy made a killing off raccoons last year. Averaged close to $40 a raccoon last year and had one sell for $98. Def going to start hitting raccoons this fall if prices are that high

Sent from my SCH-R530U


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

trailblazin02 said:


> I can't wait. My buddy made a killing off raccoons last year. Averaged close to $40 a raccoon last year and had one sell for $98. Def going to start hitting raccoons this fall if prices are that high Sent from my SCH-R530U


I think your friend was stretching the truth...


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Thanx for posting 220... I am looking forward to trapping this season.


----------



## trailblazin02 (Sep 17, 2013)

I thought the same thing but I seen the prices on the paper cuz I had a yote skin sent with the raccoons he sent up. And a guy i work his son averaged about 33 for the raccoons that he got and sent off

Sent from my SCH-R530U


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

How many did he have? If he only had a few I could see $40 (Avg.), if they were big & prime.


----------



## trailblazin02 (Sep 17, 2013)

He had quite a few last year. If I go over to his house I'll see if they still have paper from what he was paid for furs and snap a picture of it.

Sent from my SCH-R530U


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

I just got my November issue of Trapper & Predator Caller, in the Fur Market Report it said: "we expect every country buyer and every auction house to be flooded with raccoons skins this year. Last year's prices where some sections of raccoons were bringing more than $40 averages have trappers everywhere looking for them. However, we know China likes large volumes, and the large expected offering could raise prices even more. In the meantime, it's probably best to expect prices slightly lower than last year, which is the most likely consequence of this anticipated increased volume. Prices of $10 to $15 for the southern sections and prices of $25 to $30 for northern sections are realistic. Larger and fully prime animals should continue to sell in the $40 to $50 range or slightly more as they did last year. This is one species where, as a trapper, you might want to wait and catch them fully prime. The blue pelts will struggle, especially if the anticipated volume increase occurs. As they say in the trade, good pelts sell easy any time, and bad pelts only sell easy when there is nothing else. The buyers might be looking at more than a million raccoons in auction houses this year. Make sure yours are fully prime." Trapper & Predator Caller Vol.38 No.9 November 2013


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

I read the same article, I think "more than a million raccoons" is a generic statement considering the NAFA May 2013 auction sold 550,000 alone.


----------

